# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأحد 12 يوليو 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

مباريات يوم الأحد 12 يوليو 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها (Sunday 12.VII.2015 (GMT Campeonato Brasileiro Série A
19:00 Flamengo-Paulista Corinthians
NKTV Evrokom
-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)
-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2) Major League Soccer USA
21:00 New York City - Toronto FC
ESPN (Caribbean 901)
-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss Friendlies - Clubs
13:15 Borussia Monchengladbach-Hamburger SV
SAT1
-Astra 19.2°E-12545 H 22000 -FTA
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
14:25 Bayern Munich -Ausburg
SAT1
-Astra 19.2°E-12545 H 22000 -FTA
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
15:00 Wiener AC-Paris Saint-Germain
beIN Sports 2
-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)
beIN Sports 2 HD
-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)
15:35 TBD
SAT1
-Astra 19.2°E-12545 H 22000 -FTA
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
16:45 TBD
SAT1
-Astra 19.2°E-12545 H 22000 -FTA
TRT 3 / TRT Spor
-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD
-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2) International ChampionsnCup
03:30 L.A Galaxy -Club America
Kanal D
-Turksat 42°E-11977 H 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-11575 V 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
Sport 1 Russia
-ABS 75°E-11665 V 44922-FTA UEFA Under 19 Championship
18:00 Ukraine-Austria
EuroSport2
-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)
18:00 France-Greece
EuroSport Deutschland
-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA
Eurosport
-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
D8
-Eutelsat 5°W-11554 V 29950-(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)
-Hotbird 13°E-11681 H 27500-(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD) Egyptian League
20:00 Tala'ea El Gaish-Arab Contractors
Nile sport
-Nile Sat 7°W - 11843 H 27500 -FTA Croatia 1.NHL League
17:00 NK Dinamo Zagreb - HNK Hajduk Split
HNL
-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss Russia Super Cup
15:00 Zenit St. Petersburg-Lokomotiv Moscow
HTB / NTV Russia
-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*جزاك رب العالمين كل خير اخي*

----------

